# Safety lighting



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey

Has any body thought of using a Light Sabre as a safety light?










may the force be with you..


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

You wouldn't want to reach round for the net and accidentally knock it. You could cut your hand off. :shock:


----------

